# Your snake's tongue is not forked



## Slateman (Nov 21, 2005)

Three reasons why snakes tongue may be fused.....
1. Genetic deformity
2. Respiratory infection causing sticky mucous to bind the tongue tips
3. Not a snake, legless lizard 

Written by Olivehydra


----------



## Slateman (Nov 21, 2005)

having the forks of the tongue together would usually be a sign of respiratory infection.
Treating a respiratory infection requires two things: an immediate evaluation of the day and night temperatures in the reptile's enclosure with humidity and other environmental factors that influence the snake, with additional heat sources added or broken/malfunctioning equipment replaced, and the attention of a reptile vet who will evaluate the reptile for systemic antibiotics and fluid replacement. the snake should be kept in draft-free but well-ventilated enclosures maintained at the species' day time temperature gradient both during the day and at night.
regards

Written by southy


----------



## Slateman (Nov 21, 2005)

hi my email is playin up here is me answer though

i would make sure the conditions are right e.g not tooo cold or the enclosure is not tooo wet make sure the enclosure is not dirty and the animal inadequately fed as this could prolong the recovery to the animals sickness which i would say it could be a resptitory infection caused by a bacterial infection in the lungs. Symptoms include listlessness, weight loss due to decreased appetiswollen or bloated body, gaping, open mouth breathing, often with audible exhalations when in an advanced state. Wheezing may be heard, or clicking noises when breathing. Bubbly, stringy mucous appears in the mouth. The head may be held in a raised position to help breathing. the forked tongue may be stuck together.

Written by kahn


----------



## Slateman (Nov 21, 2005)

You notice that your snake's tongue is not forked. Both tips are pointing in the same direction instead of pointing to right and left as they should ? the tips look like they are glued together. 

What is the reason why this is happening and what could be wrong with your snake? 

OUR ANSWER IS.............................................................

IMO the snake has a respitory infection &amp; this is why the tines of its tongue is sticking together..
You may also observe any of the following symptons which is related to Reptile RI.

listlessness, weight loss due to decreased appetite, swollen or bloated body,
gaping (when your reptile's mouth is always open, even during periods of
apparent relaxation), open mouth breathing (often with audible exhalations
when in an advanced state), wheezing or clicking noises, bubbly, stringy, or
sheeting mucous in the mouth, and head held in a raised position to facilitate
breathing. 

RI is a very common serious illness in collections.
Its important for owners to know how to prevent respitory ailments &amp; how to treat them before they become serious enough to require a vet visit or worse. So lets take a look at RI...

Respiratory infections are generally bacterial in nature, but may be viral. They
are most often caused by inadequate heat over prolonged periods of time in the
reptile's environment &amp; are more common over winter times. RI requires the following treatment:
An evaluation of the day &amp; night temperatures in the reptiles enclosure and the attention of a reptile vet who will evaluate the reptile for systematic anti-biotics &amp; fluid replacement. The animal infected should be kept in a draft free &amp; well ventilated enclosure maintained at the proper day time temp throughout day &amp; night. The warmer temps will enable the snakes immune system to function better &amp; also help the efficiancy of the anti-biotics.

If I was in this situation I would increase the temperature to 32*, monitoring its food and water intake. 
Watch over it for the next 24/48 hours and if it dosn't look like recovering take it to a Vet.

Written by JandC_Reptiles

*Aded by Slateman:* The first thing to do is to isolate this animal from all remaining healthy animals and move into quarintine. 
This is great article JandC_Reptiles well done.


----------



## Slateman (Nov 21, 2005)

This sounds to me as though the snake has a respiratory infection of some kind, if so the snake will usually also have bubbles coming from the nostrils. This is usually caused by reptiles kept in unhygenic/unsanitised environments. *The first thing to do is to isolate this animal from all remaining healthy animals and move into quarintine. *Once this has been done you need to raise the temperature in the enclosure so that the snake can try and combat this illness on its own, and if the snake doesnt get any better in a few days I would seek the services of a reptile vet in your local area. It is imperative that this be looked at as a matter of urgency as respiratory infections are highly dangerous in most reptiles, but particularly in snakes as they only have one lung and they do not have a diaphragm either therefore preventing them from coughing up phlegm..

Written by danep

*Aded by Slateman.* You are one of few who mention Quarantine danep. Well done.


----------

